# Autosleeper..A new website and going into the tugging market



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Seen this..

linky dink


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes thanks Neil - I've seen the real thing too.

I saw the prototype caravan about three months ago when it was only half built and didn't have a roof or sides yet! I was sworn to secrecy so couldn't say anything to anybody. :wink:

It looks like being a really good quality van, though it was difficult to judge from the stage it was at.

They seem to have paid a lot of attention to detail, which is very important in a leisure vehicle. The top lockers are really excellent with door hinges that work properly(!!) and the telly housing is a toy to die for!!

I won't reveal the secret of the telly, but I want one like it. A really innovative and excellent idea.  (DABs will want one too I bet! :lol: )

OK, I'm a bit biased since I like AutoSleepers (_not that you would ever guess_!! :roll: ) but it did look good.

Dave


----------

